# 1448 with 9.9 will it Plane ?



## nick2010tundra (May 31, 2011)

Hey everyone I am looking at a 1448 and would love to have a boat that wide, my problem is I am on a horsepower restricted lake with 9.9 being the largest. So my question to the experts is will it plane with 2 people? What about 3? OR will I be lucky to plane with just me in it


----------



## Mike P (May 31, 2011)

I would say maybe with 1 or 2, not 3, but maybe with none. If not a cheap alternative is to mod a 9.9 into a 15 if ya find a nice used 2 smoke Evinrude or Johnson. Not sure how it is done but is supposed to be pretty straight forward mod. I will say that whatever the motor will do it would be much more user friendly with the 1448 than any other size 14' or smaller. Ya might spend a little more time motoring to a spot, but much more comfortable fishing. And doubtful there will be any racing going on in that lake anyway.


----------



## nick2010tundra (May 31, 2011)

Thanks I actually have a brand new 9.9 4s . So modifying it is probaly out, anyone else wanna chime in with there experiences. I appreciate all the help by the way.


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 31, 2011)

In Pa. 10 was the max hp on a lot of lakes until it was increased a couple years ago to 20. It was nothing to see a 28 ft. pontoon boat at Pymatuming or Moraine with a 9.9 hp motor. 

On the older Johnson and Evinrude you just swaped the carb on a 9.9 to a 15 carb. My 75 9.9 has this done to it. It makes a big difference .

I had a 1448 Lund jon boat with a 15 HP Mercury 2 stroke. It ran really well. My current boat is a 1468 Polar Kraft. It was the widest 14 ft. boat I could find. It's 48 across the bottom and 68 across the top.

I hope to get it in the water next month. Good luck with yours. Todd


----------



## fishingbear (May 31, 2011)

Yes you can plane with it. I had a 9.9 merc on my 1546 Alumacraft for 5 yrs. and it would plane if I loaded it with weight forward. I weigh 270 and my son weighs 260 and it would still plane. I now have a merc 20hp and wish I had kept the 9.9. It was lighter and easy to handle on and off the trailer. I could take the motor off and put the boat over without a boat ramp and put the motor back on. KEEP WHAT YOU HAVE.


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2011)

By all means it will plane off and probably do a great job. Be aware of your weight distribution and use it to your advantage. Should plane two people and fishing gear. Found this in about a minute on Youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hag299zrnHk Since yours is a 4S it may not have the holeshot but it will definitely get the job done!


----------



## nick2010tundra (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Everyone, Especially fishingbear, I was hoping to hear from someone with the exact boat. Was looking tonight at a polar craft 1448, Really liked it


----------



## Mike Redmond (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes all you need is a different propeller(one with more push)


----------



## Rick James (Jun 1, 2011)

My main fishing partner has a 1448 Misty Harbor with a 9.9 Merc 2 stroke on it. It will not plane with even one guy in it.


----------



## chavist93 (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldnt get my hopes up on it planing that size boat. In fact I seriouslu doubt it will.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 1, 2011)

Pappy said:


> By all means it will plane off and probably do a great job. Be aware of your weight distribution and use it to your advantage. Should plane two people and fishing gear. Found this in about a minute on Youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hag299zrnHk Since yours is a 4S it may not have the holeshot but it will definitely get the job done!



FYI: In that video, it looks like a "lite" style V boat. V in the front, quickly transitioning to rounded, then "flatish" bottom. 



I own a 14' boat like that, and my old '63 10hp Sportwin can plane it. Two adults and lots of gear. That old sportwin can pop that boat on plane faster than any modern 15hp 2 stroke. You need torque to plane, and the sportwin has a much larger displacement. Most modern 15hp 2 strokes are based on the 10hp powerhead. They get their extra hp at the top rpms, and offer little improvement in planing. 

I don't have 4S outboard experience, but the added weight, and believe the powerband is not as good at lower rpms.

There are two many variables to gurantee plane or not plane at that motor/boat general specs. Best to test before buying. Many sellers (especially without motor) don't want to be bothered with a test, so might have to offer them $25 or so for their time.


----------



## nick2010tundra (Jun 11, 2011)

And Now for the results!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought a 1448 modified v crestliner and the 9.9 merc 4 stroke worked great. Its no speed demon, as I am used to a 90 fuel injected 4 stroke on my previous lund. With me and the gf in the boat it had no trouble getting on plane and stayed on plane at half throttle. I hope this helps others and thanks for everyones advice


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2011)

Knew it would plane and glad it worked out for you! Now, go catch some fish!!


----------

